# FujiFilm Finepix XP50 Waterproof Camera Ain't



## rip18 (May 22, 2012)

The FujiFilm Finepix XP50 Waterproof camera we boguth wasn't...waterproof that is...

Our Olympus point-and-shoot died, and we needed another "pocket" camera.  Without doing any market research, I went to the local big box store to look at what they had in stock.  (Can you say procrastinating before Mother's Day?)  They had 3 waterproof/shockproof cameras, and I picked the FujiFilm Finepix XP50 based on it being waterproof, shockproof, higher megapixels, etc for the money.

The first day we used it - no real "problems" other than blurry pictures and an apparent slow write-time to clear the buffer to take a second picture.  The second day we used it, I put it in my bathing suit pocket & waded around with it for a bit (no more than 2 1/2 feet under water at any time).  A couple of shots came out fine, but then I started seeing white on the rear screen & in the images.  A quick check showed water inside the lens housing.  I quickly took it to the bank & dried off & opened it to find water in the battery/memory card compartment as well...  Camera was less than a week old, no dirt/hair/apparent problems with seal, but there was a leak somewhere.  Between the poor image quality & the leak, I took it straight back to the store without going home to change out of my swimsuit. 

I replaced it with an Olympus TG-820.  (But if the big box store had carried a waterproof Canon P&S, I'd have bought it to start with...).

I came back home & Googled "Fuji XP50 review" and read the dpreview, and it was mostly positive (YIKES!).  Other camera review sites gave it high marks as well.  But many of the reviewers who have bought this camera on the other hand, did not give it good marks...

The Olympus TG-820 reviews by buyers seem to be mostly positive, and so far it's performance in a few test shots seems good.  It "feels" much better made.  We'll see how the waterproof part works soon, I guess...


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 22, 2012)

Rip I use a Kodak and it works well its been tried and tested


----------

